# Manton and Smith bicycle



## ratina (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I searched everywhere and can't find any history on this company. Does anyone know what years they produced bicycles? I'm trying to narrow down this girls bike I have. It is badged Mead Ranger.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 2, 2014)

Manton and Smith produced bikes from the mid thirties through the mid fifties. Yours is post war from the late 40's or early 50's. If you google Manton ranger bicycle, you can view images of some. Although most lead back to the CABE. Here's a girls like yours,



And a boys posted by Scott M. ,


----------



## ratina (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help and the pictures! I thought it was early 50s. Sure looks nice with a tank and rack.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 2, 2014)

The rack is a fairly easy one to find. Made by Wald for many years.


----------



## billm60133 (Jun 5, 2015)

Manton and Smith was an ornamental iron company that started building bike frames for other companies in the early 20's. A mong their early accomplishments was the assembly and installation of Buckingham Fountain in Chicago and the facades of  most of the buildings along Michigan Ave. They also had a little structural steel business called Chicago bridge and Iron which they sold off after the stock market crash. The interest in bicycles came from one of the owners ( there were three partners) JS Manton's interest in six day bicycle races which he was proficient at. He built his own bikes. The other partners were HP Manton and Mr Smith. Smith suffered a stroke long before the company started building bikes, but was kept on out of loyalty. It was his heirs who demanded the liquation of the company in 1953 because the company was unable tobuy them out after Smith's death. JS Manton died in the early 50's and HP went on to become a famous architect. He died in 1972. M&S bikes were all gas welded by hand. HP Manton was my grandfather, the welding shop foreman was my father HC Manton.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Bill,
    Thanks for the short history lesson. Manton and Smith has always been something of an enigma to me.  There seems to be very little literature concerning the models and years of production. If you have any literature you are willing to share I'm sure many here would appreciate it. V/r Shawn


----------



## chitown (Jun 5, 2015)

billm60133 said:


> M&S bikes were all gas welded by hand. HP Manton was my grandfather, the welding shop foreman was my father HC Manton.




My favorite feature on my M&S bike is the beautiful visible welds!!! Thanks for sharing the history! And I second Freqman1's statement about how appreciative the bike community would be if you had any other info or literature to share.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 5, 2015)

here is a link to a CL ad for a men's Seneca badged M&S.  I just found out what this was yesterday when I posted it on this site.  That was a very cool history lesson about the company, I found very little about them.  

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/5011336007.html


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

billm60133 said:


> Manton and Smith was an ornamental iron company that started building bike frames for other companies in the early 20's. A mong their early accomplishments was the assembly and installation of Buckingham Fountain in Chicago and the facades of  most of the buildings along Michigan Ave. They also had a little structural steel business called Chicago bridge and Iron which they sold off after the stock market crash. The interest in bicycles came from one of the owners ( there were three partners) JS Manton's interest in six day bicycle races which he was proficient at. He built his own bikes. The other partners were HP Manton and Mr Smith. Smith suffered a stroke long before the company started building bikes, but was kept on out of loyalty. It was his heirs who demanded the liquation of the company in 1953 because the company was unable tobuy them out after Smith's death. JS Manton died in the early 50's and HP went on to become a famous architect. He died in 1972. M&S bikes were all gas welded by hand. HP Manton was my grandfather, the welding shop foreman was my father HC Manton.




I too would like to know or see more about Manton & Smith bikes. I have a early 1937 dated crank Manton & Smith tank-less golden eagle with a unusual frame design that I've only seen a photo of one other like it .. and would like to find out more about...


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Bill, that's more info than we have heard before and would love to see or hear more !


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 5, 2015)

Neanderthal77 said:


> here is a link to a CL ad for a men's Seneca badged M&S.  I just found out what this was yesterday when I posted it on this site.  That was a very cool history lesson about the company, I found very little about them.
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/5011336007.html


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2015)

Found this yard art M &S.Did they ever weld a brace across the frame on a girls bike? The brace is holding the bike in the Parks work stand.Was this someones "repair"?


----------



## chitown (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## DonChristie (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you Bill! Great inside info! The Cabe is all ears!


----------



## Trishasuelovett (Jun 9, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> Manton and Smith produced bikes from the mid thirties through the mid fifties. Yours is post war from the late 40's or early 50's. If you google Manton ranger bicycle, you can view images of some. Although most lead back to the CABE. Here's a girls like yours,
> View attachment 577778
> And a boys posted by Scott M. ,
> View attachment 577779




Hello!!! Can you help me identify information about mine?


----------



## stezell (Jun 9, 2018)

Trishasuelovett said:


> Hello!!! Can you help me identify information about mine?



Trisha I would say post it under Classic Balloon tire bicycles with a title saying Need help with identification. There are a lot of knowledgeable people on here that can help you as long as you post pictures. 
Welcome to the site,
Sean


----------



## Krysta Obringer (Oct 21, 2019)

I am looking for as much information as I can get on mine. I have had a hard finding another springer fork like the one I have. Anyone have any information they would like to share?


----------



## bike (Oct 21, 2019)

What is stamped on the top of the spring chrome plate?


----------



## Krysta Obringer (Oct 21, 2019)

bike said:


> What is stamped on the top of the spring chrome plate?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 23, 2019)

billm60133 said:


> Manton and Smith was an ornamental iron company that started building bike frames for other companies in the early 20's. A mong their early accomplishments was the assembly and installation of Buckingham Fountain in Chicago and the facades of  most of the buildings along Michigan Ave. They also had a little structural steel business called Chicago bridge and Iron which they sold off after the stock market crash. The interest in bicycles came from one of the owners ( there were three partners) JS Manton's interest in six day bicycle races which he was proficient at. He built his own bikes. The other partners were HP Manton and Mr Smith. Smith suffered a stroke long before the company started building bikes, but was kept on out of loyalty. It was his heirs who demanded the liquation of the company in 1953 because the company was unable tobuy them out after Smith's death. JS Manton died in the early 50's and HP went on to become a famous architect. He died in 1972. M&S bikes were all gas welded by hand. HP Manton was my grandfather, the welding shop foreman was my father HC Manton.





Funny story....a few years back I was given a tour of the 'back lot' or over stock room at the Bicycle Museum of America in
New Bremen...John B, a curator there was nice enough to give me a behind the scenes peak there.. Looking over what
was mostly uneventful back stock inventory I was amazed to see an incredible Manton & Smith Golden Zephyr bike ...turns out they had
no idea really what it was or it's importance.  Needless to say...a few weeks later John sent me the following pix of the
bike cleaned up quite a bit and ready to head out to the museum floor to take its rightful place.  It was just funny and
odd to see that bike languishing with dept store 1970s 3speeds in the mothball zone.   That's The Bicycle Museum
of America for ya!  >gag<
Beautiful original blue example and one of my favorite ballooners!












sorry about the low rez pix.... reused the ones the museum forwarded once the bike was
detailed out a bit.


----------



## mrg (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's a more updated pic's of my Manton & Smith made for Western Tire ( Not Western Auto ), I have a few with this springer pre & postwar, one difference I have noticed post war like yours and one of mine has a bigger pivot bolt and my prewar ones just have a reflector so I don't even know how to take it apart?, the Silver Shield reflectors broken with just a aluminum backing and bolt? head remaining, also there are a few different styles of top strut mounting plates ( thickness's ), so don't know the timeline on these but the prewar also say pat pending.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 25, 2019)

Here’s mine not sure exactly what year , but I really dig it 


This one is hanging out in my office 




Crazy but I ended up with this one also





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomcat peterson (Nov 9, 2019)

Here's my m&s gold eagle.  Note that the frame has roadster style parallel top tubes. Unlike the zephyr frames. Seems to be pretty uncommon.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 9, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Funny story....a few years back I was given a tour of the 'back lot' or over stock room at the Bicycle Museum of America in
> New Bremen...John B, a curator there was nice enough to give me a behind the scenes peak there.. Looking over what
> was mostly uneventful back stock inventory I was amazed to see an incredible Manton & Smith Golden Zephyr bike ...turns out they had
> no idea really what it was or it's importance.  Needless to say...a few weeks later John sent me the following pix of the
> ...



ANOTHER ONE  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Puruconm (Oct 3, 2021)

I ADDED THIS ONE TO MY COLLECTION


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 5, 2022)

Puruconm said:


> I ADDED THIS ONE TO MY COLLECTION
> 
> View attachment 1489549



What is this bike valued at? Looking at one.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 8, 2022)

And another 🤤
40


----------

